# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چه اطلاعاتی راجع به رشته مدیریت گمرکی دارید؟

## رهی

سلام
من رشته مدیریت گمرکی دانشگاه آزاد تهران غرب قبول شدم.

نظرتون چیه؟ آینده این رشته رو چطور می بینید؟

در مقایسه با زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی چطوره؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  مدیریت گمرک میدونم فقط جاهای خیلی کمی دارن  :Yahoo (50):  بیشترم جاهایی که گمرک دارن
به نظرم زیست شناسی  :Yahoo (50):  نمیدونم من اصلا نمیدونم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## رهی

> مدیریت گمرک میدونم فقط جاهای خیلی کمی دارن  بیشترم جاهایی که گمرک دارن
> به نظرم زیست شناسی  نمیدونم من اصلا نمیدونم


مرسی مهران جان از نظرت....
با من راحت باش هر حرفی دوست داری بهم بگی بگو......... چرا یه مقدار تشویش داری؟
باز هم تشکر بابت راهنماییتون.

----------


## Mehran93071

> مرسی مهران جان از نظرت....
> با من راحت باش هر حرفی دوست داری بهم بگی بگو......... چرا یه مقدار تشویش داری؟
> باز هم تشکر بابت راهنماییتون.


میترسم ناراحت بشید بیشتر جاهایی که گمرک داره مرزی هستند (آبی) :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  یعنی همون جایی که گمرک هست بازم نمیدونم

----------


## رهی

> میترسم ناراحت بشید بیشتر جاهایی که گمرک داره مرزی هستند (آبی) یعنی همون جایی که گمرک هست بازم نمیدونم


نه اصلا از این چیزا ناراحت نمی شم.اتفاقا مخصوصا خوشحال هم میشم که دوستای گلی مثل شما انقدر خوب راهنمایی می کنند.متاسفانه در مورد این رشته ها من خودم اطلاعاتم خیلی کمه و دوست دارم همه جوانبشون رو از دید شما ببینم.
مثلا همین که میگی بیشتر جاهایی که مرز آبی دارن هست من نمی دونستم من بیشتر ذهنیتم رو این بود که مثلا یه شرکتی جنس وارد کرده تو گمرک گیر کرده من می رم براشون ترخیص می کنم یه درصدی می گیرم.
در هر صورت خوشحالم کردی که راهنمایی دادی.....

----------


## Mehran93071

> نه اصلا از این چیزا ناراحت نمی شم.اتفاقا مخصوصا خوشحال هم میشم که دوستای گلی مثل شما انقدر خوب راهنمایی می کنند.متاسفانه در مورد این رشته ها من خودم اطلاعاتم خیلی کمه و دوست دارم همه جوانبشون رو از دید شما ببینم.
> مثلا همین که میگی بیشتر جاهایی که مرز آبی دارن هست من نمی دونستم من بیشتر ذهنیتم رو این بود که مثلا یه شرکتی جنس وارد کرده تو گمرک گیر کرده من می رم براشون ترخیص می کنم یه درصدی می گیرم.
> در هر صورت خوشحالم کردی که راهنمایی دادی.....


مثلا بندرعباس گمرک داره دانشگاهشم مدیریت گمرک داره

----------


## Mehran93071

گمرک - مدیریت - رشته امور گمرکی(( استاد روزبه سودمند ارشد))
مدیریت گمرک دانشگاه هرمزگان - همه چیز در مورد رشته امور گمرکی
کارشناسی مدیریت گمرکی
آينده شغلی رشته مديريت امور گمرکی - دانشگاه علوم اقتصادي - دفتر روابط عمومی و امور بین الملل
فکر کنم با مطالعه این مطالب به شناخت نسبی خوبی برسید توی گوگل سرچ کنید بیشتر هم پیدا میکنید

----------

